# NY Times article on donor family trees



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

I have just read this article that was on the news discussions page http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/05/us/05tree.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2&smid=**-nytimes

and was quite alarmed by the line

"Even birth certificate reporting is catching up. New questions are being phased in nationally on the standard birth certificate questionnaire about whether, and what type of, reproductive technology was used, according to the National Center for Health Statistics, part of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention."

I know it is talking about what is happening in America, but it is worrying all the same. I sincerely hope they don't start anything like that in the UK.

/links


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Pink Cat
Some donor conceived adults would like to see the fact of donor conception recorded on birth certificates in order to force parents to 'tell' their children.  This was debated in parliament when the HFE Bill was being updated a couple of years ago.  The Labour government did not agree and preferred the DCN strategy of awareness raising and education about the importance of 'telling'.  The whole business of birth certificates was due to be reviewed in four or five years but the current government has no interest in this area and Department of Health officials have told us unofficially that they are not working on this.  I don't think you have to worry.
Interestingly in the US birth certificates are private documents (remember the hoo,ha about Obama producing his to prove he was born in Hawaii) whilst in the UK they are public.  Anyone can ask for a copy of anyone elses birth certificate.
Olivia


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Thinking about family trees throws up issues in many families 

I took our new baby to visit my aunt and uncle (who I lost contact with after my mother died when I was in my early twenties)

My cousin, who was adopted, has children and it was lovely for them to meet my new baby

No matter that he is donor conceived

I would like to take child no 1 to meet them, they are the same age
But even he won't be GENETICALLY related to my cousins children

You could even say my cousin is not my cousin

But of course he is

I was bridesmaid at his parents wedding
We shared many family christmas's
We mourned my grandmother together 

Undoubtedly we are family, although not by genetics


----------

